# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  اموزش مجازی چیست؟

## icegirl_f2r

*آموزش مجازی چیست؟* 
دیدم خیلی ها درمورد این موضوع گیر دارن تو آرشیو مطالبم گشتم این مطلب را پیدا کردم من که کلی از مشکلام حل شد شما هم بخونید ضرر نمی کنید شاید سوال شما هم برطرف بشه.
این مطالب را از سایت یا وبلاگی برداشتم url اون یادم نیست.
خودشون دانشجوی مجازی بودن و اینطور نوشتن:

در اینجا جواب سوال یکی از دوستان را که اطلاعاتی در رابطه با آموزش مجازی می خواستند را آورده ام . در بخش اول تعریفی که در سایت دانشگاه خواجه نصیر آمده و در بخش دوم مزایا و معایبی که خود من در طول 5 ترم تحصیل به این روش مشاهده کرده ام را آورده ام .

*بخش اول :*

مبحث يادگيري الكترونيكي (e-learning) يا آموزش الكترونيكي (e-Education) يا دانشگاه مجازي (Virtual university ) در طول سالهاي اخير بعنوان يكي از كاربردهاي مهم فناوري جديد اطلاعات و ارتباطات در جهان مطرح بوده است و دانشگاههاي مهمي شروع به فعاليت در اين راستا و گسترش آموزش از اين روش نموده اند .

در اين نوع آموزش عمده فعاليتهاي آموزشي از قبيل ثبت نام ، انتخاب واحد دريافت مطالب درسي ، مذاكره با استاد از طريق شبكه كامپيوتري اجرا ميگردد و در برخي موارد كلاسهاي رفع اشكال و برخي كلاسهاي آزمايشگاهي بصورت حضوري ولي با زمان بندي مناسب اجرا ميشود . 

يك سئوال مهم در اين زمان كه بسياري از مردم و حتي بسياري از متخصصين و مسئولان آشنايي صحيحي از هدف ، شيوه برگزاري و كيفيت اين نوع آموزش ندارند ، آنست كه چه مزايا و معايب عمده اي در اين نوع شيوه آموزشي وجود دارد ؟


ذيلا” به برخي نكات عمده اشاره ميشود : 

*مزايا :* 

۱- امكان ارائه دروس در محيط چند رسانه اي ( بصورت صورت ، تصوير ، متن ، انيميشن و غيره ) كه طبعا” كيفيت جذب محتوا را بطور جدي افزايش مي دهد . 

۲- امكان دسترسي به مطالب و محتواي درسي در هر زمان و مكان و تكرار وافر آن براي درك بهتر در صورت لزوم 

۳- عدم وجود محدوديت زماني و مكاني براي دريافت اين آموزش موجب آن مي شود كه افراد شاغل يا آنهائي كه دائما” در سفر هستند بدون هيچ دغدغه اي بتوانند دروس و آموزش خود را دنبال كنند . 

۴- امكان ارتباط استاد و دانشجو از طريق شبكه موجب آن ميشود كه بتوان استاد درسي را از هر گوشه كشور يا جهان انتخاب نمود و همچنين دانشجو از هر گوشه جهان در اين دوره شركت نمايد . 

۵- وجود دنياي اطلاعات بر روي اينترنت امكان وصل بلافاصله و همزمان با ارائه درس به سايتهاي مختلف علمي و آموزشي در زمان دريافت آموزش يا اجراي نرم افزارهاي مختلف محاسباتي و آموزش همزمان با درس را فراهم نمود . 

*معايب :* 

۱- بزرگترين ايراد مطرح شده بر اين نوع آموزش آنست كه امكان تعامل حضوري استاد و دانشجو فراهم نيست كه البته اين در دوره هاي دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر الدین طوسی و برخي دانشگاهها كه در طول ترم امكان كلاسهاي حضوري رفع اشكال را هم فراهم مي نمايند بسيار كمرنگ تر ميشود .

۲- سرعت شبكه ممكن است كم باشد اين اشكال هم با انتخاب خطوط پر سرعت تر و يا استفاده از كافي نتهاي پرسرعت و يا قراردادن سرورهاي كامپيوتري در شهرستانهاي بزرگ بهبود قابل ملاحظه خواهد داشت .ضمنا” اگر به روند افزايش سرعت خطوط اينترنت و توسعه جهاني بيانديشيم هر روز اين مسئله كمر رنگ تر ميشود . 

۳- ممكن است برخي موسسات آموزشي كم تجربه يا ضعيف اين دوره ها را مديريت كنند البته توصيه ما آنست كه صرفا” دورههاي آموزشي دانشگاههاي بزرگ با تجربه كه از استاندارد كيفي و مديريتي خوبي برخوردار هستند مورد بهره برداري قرار گيرد . 

۴- ممكن است مشكلات فني يا غيره بوجود آيد . البته هر كار بزرگ و براي نخستين بار ممكن است دچار اشكالات كوچكي باشد كه قطعا” سريعا” رفع ميگردد ، ولي در اين موضوع حداكثر كيفيت و استاندارهاي جهان مد نظر دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر الدین طوسی بوده است . 
اینها تعریف دانشگاه از آموزش الکترونیکی بود .

*بخش دوم :*

حالا نکاتی که من به عنوان یک دانشجوی الکترونیکی که 5 ترم هست به این روش درس میخوانم میتوانم برای شما بیان کنم :

*مزایا :*

1. اگر شما شاغل هستید این نوع آموزش میتواند برای شما بسیار آیده آل باشد اما در مقایسه با دانشگاه پیام نور هزینه و وقت بیشتری را باید صرف آن کنید .
2. لازم نیست که شما در تمامی کلاسها شرکت کنید زیرا این کلاسها ضبط میشوند و شما بعدا میتوانید انها را دانلود کرده و استفاده نمایید .
3. اساتیدی که به شما تدریس میکنند ، اساتید دانشگاه های معتبر ایران هستند و این در مقایسه با دانشگاه پیام نور مزیت بسیار خوبی است .(البته توقعی که از شما به عنوان یک دانشجو دارند هم به مراتب بیشتر از دانشجویان دانشگاه پیام نور است. )
4. در طول ترم بنا به صلاح دید استاد کلاسهای رفع اشکال به صورت حضوری در دانشگاه برگزار میشود .
5. کلاسهایی که در طول ترم برگزار میشود به صورت آنلاین بوده ، به این معنی که شما با دانلود نرم افزار مورد نیاز از سایت دانشگاه و نصب آن وارد یک محیط چت میشود که شامل چت روم برای ارتباط بین دانشجویان و استاد ، وایت برد برای تدریس و نوشتن مطالب درسی توسط استاد و یا دانشجو می باشد . در تمام طول کلاس شما باید به اینترنت متصل باشید تا صدای استاد و تصویر وایت برد را دریافت کنید . 

*معایب:*

1. مشکل پایین بودن سرعت اینترنت در ایران که البته با گرفتن یک اینترنت پرسرعت این مشکل برطرف میشود.
2. مشکل سرعت اینترنت از طرف سرور دانشگاه که بعضی مواقع باعث اشکال در برگزاری کلاس میشود .
3. اگر شما در شهرستان زندگی می کنید باید برای امتحان میان ترم و پایان ترم چند روزی را باید در تهران باشید که مشکل مکان اقامت پیش می آید .
4. اگر شما در شهرستان زندگی میکنید بیشتر کلاسهای حضوری را که استاد برگزار میکند از دست خواهید داد(البته اگر بتوانید هر وقت که استاد تصمیم به برگزاری کلاس داشت خودتان را به تهران برسانید این مشکل هم حل خواهد شد – من که 5 ترم هست در این دانشگاه درس میخوانم شاید 2 یا 3 کلاس حضوری را توانسته باشم در کل شرکت کنم .)
5. واحد های عملی را یا باید در خود دانشگاه اخذ کنید و یا اگر در شهرستان هستید باید در دانشگاه پیام نور شهرخودتان اخذ کنید (البته اگر دانشگاه پیام نور شهرشما موافقت کند.)
6. و آخرین مشکل ، مشکل نرم افزار کلاس هست ، در طول این 5 ترم ما از 3 یا 4 نرم افزار مختلف استفاده کردیم که هریک مشکلات و ایراد هایی داشت که البته اینجا امکان بیان همه آنها وجود ندارد .


موفق باشید

----------


## m.hamidreza

در معایبتون اشاره ای به شهریه "بی جهت" بالای این دانشگاه ها نکردید. همین دانشگاه خواجه نصیر از سیستم آماده ی دانشگاه علم و صنعت استفاده میکنه و همون شهریه رو دوباره داره میگیره! حتی اگه از ابتدا هم بخوان این سیستم رو راه اندازی کنن باز شهریه هاش وحشتناک بالاست.
تا زمانی که نگرش متولیان آموزش این مملکت کسب درآمد باشه و نه توسعه و در دسترس بودن علم این چیزها در جایگاه خودش قرار نمیگیره.
موفق باشید.

----------


## hamidinejad

البته به نظز بنده همش به دروس مجازی خلاصه نشه و یه ارتباط موثر استادی شاگردی باشه از هر نوع دانشگاهی بهتر هست البته به نظر یه 3 سالی همه باید دانشگاه حضوری برند بعدش بشه مجازی چون واقعا دانشگاه رفت یه حالی دیگه داره! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mehdi_turbo

اين نظر سنجي كه اين جا هست در مورد مطالب ارائه شده در اين جاست يا در مورد دوست داشتن يا نداشتن دانشگاه مجازي ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> اين نظر سنجي كه اين جا هست در مورد مطالب ارائه شده در اين جاست يا در مورد دوست داشتن يا نداشتن دانشگاه مجازي ؟؟؟!!!


 
اگه عنوان نظرسنجی را ببینی متوجه میشی منظورم مطلب هستش نه دانشگاه مجازی. :چشمک:  :لبخند:

----------


## ihalk7162

باسلام
آيا براي كارشناسي رشته مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات هم دانشگاه مجازي داريم

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> باسلام
> آيا براي كارشناسي رشته مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات هم دانشگاه مجازي داريم


بله گرایش تجارت الکترونیکی دانشگاه مجازی داره.

----------


## princoo

icegirl_f2r جان چند سوال:
1. شما کاردانی خوندید یا ارشد؟
2.خواجه نصیر بودید یا شیراز؟
3. چه رشته ای خوندی؟

جواب سوالات بالا رو بده چون باهات کار دارم

----------


## SystemAnalyst

سلام .اینجا سوال بعضی دوستان رو جواب میدم:
اول اینکه چرا شهریه ها بی دلیل بالاست.این درسته واقعا بالاست اما دلیلش تقصیر دانشگاه ها نیست مقصر وزارت علوم هست که هنوز بودجه خاصی برای آن در نظر نگرفته و دانشگاه ها مجبورن کلیه هزینه مثل حق استاد ، سرور ها ، حقوق کارمندان دانشکده در امور مجازی و ... همه خود بپردازند که در دانشگاه های بزرگ این هزینه ها خیلی بالا می ره.
وزارت علوم مدارک آنرا کاملا قبول کرده و با دیگر مدرک ها هیچ تفاوتی ندارد.
پیشنهاد می شه فقط در دوره های ارشد مربوط به رشته های کامپیوتر و IT در این دوره ها شرکت کنید و دوره های مجازی کارشناسی اصلا پیشنهاد نمی شه زیرا این سیستم ها اصولا دانشجو محوری عمل می کنن و برای دانشجو ارشد حتی اگر حضوری باشد دانشجو محور رفتار می شه چون استاد در کلاس های ارشد فقط حرف می زند و اسلاید های درس رو سریع مرور می کند که پیاده سازی همین موضوع با سیستم مجازی خیلی نزدیکی داره و دانشجویان ارشد با ان مشکلی نخواهد داشت اما دانشجویان کارشناسی که هنوز محیط دانشگاه را به چشم ندیده و سیستم های مجازی هنوز به قدرتی نیستن که استاد و دانشجو محاوره داشته باشد و ماهیت استاد محوری دوره کارشناسی مانع از ارائه با کیفیت این دوره هادر مقطع کارشناسی می شود.
گرایش تجارت الکترونیکی که دوستان فرمودن مربوط به ارشد هست نه کارشناسی!!

----------


## a.toraby

سلام دوستان
من امسال تو امیرکبیر گرایش هوش مصنوعی قبول شدم
اولش همین جوری رفتم شرکت کردم. فکر نمی کردم  نتیجه بده. اما نتیجه ها 4 روز پیش اومده و اسم من هم دراومده
من پارسال رتبم تو کنکور سراسری 800 شده بود
امسال هم تا حالا کلی درس خوندم. اگر همینطور به خوندن ادامه بدم بعید نیست روزانه قبول بشم.
به نظر شما همین مجازی امیرکبیر رو برم یا اینکه ریسک کنم و به امتحان آخر اسفند فکر کنم؟
با توجه به اینکه اگه قبول نشم باید برم سربازی و دیگه بعدش شاید هیچ وقت نتونم دانشگاه قبول بشم!!! شما جای من بودید چیکار می کردید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بد جوری تردید دارم.

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> به نظر شما همین مجازی امیرکبیر رو برم یا اینکه ریسک کنم و به امتحان آخر اسفند فکر کنم؟
> با توجه به اینکه اگه قبول نشم باید برم سربازی و دیگه بعدش شاید هیچ وقت نتونم دانشگاه قبول بشم!!! شما جای من بودید چیکار می کردید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بد جوری تردید دارم.


اگر پولشو داری برو همین که قبول شدی .کنکور کلا ریسکه معلوم نیست .کنکورتم بده اگر قبول شدی انتقال بده به روزانه. اینم بگم هوش امیرکبیر خیلی قویه هر جا قبول بشی مثل امیرکبیر نمی شه

----------


## a.toraby

> اگر پولشو داری برو همین که قبول شدی .کنکور کلا ریسکه معلوم نیست .کنکورتم بده اگر قبول شدی انتقال بده به روزانه. اینم بگم هوش امیرکبیر خیلی قویه هر جا قبول بشی مثل امیرکبیر نمی شه


یعنی میشه تو مجازی ثبت نام کرد و در صورت قبولی انتقال داد به روزانه؟ تخلف نباشه یه وقت؟

دوستان کسی می دونه مدرک دوره های مجازی  خارج از کشور قبول هست یا نه؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> یعنی میشه تو مجازی ثبت نام کرد و در صورت قبولی انتقال داد به روزانه؟ تخلف نباشه یه وقت؟


اگر خود امیرکبیر قبول بشی فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشی اگر هم جای دیگه بشی اگر با تطبیق واحد هات موافقت نکردن از اول بخون. 9 واحد که سخت نیست. 



> دوستان کسی می دونه مدرک دوره های مجازی خارج از کشور قبول هست یا نه؟


اره اعتبار داره دوستام اونجا ادامه تحصیل دادن .بیشتر سوابق تحقیقاتی که در ارشد بدست می اورید مهمه تا مدرک. اصلا مدرک فوق هم نداشته باشی اما سابقه تحقیقاتی خوبی داشته باشی برای دکترا می تونی اقدام کنی.

----------


## a.toraby

> اگر خود امیرکبیر قبول بشی فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشی اگر هم جای دیگه بشی اگر با تطبیق واحد هات موافقت نکردن از اول بخون. 9 واحد که سخت نیست. 
> 
> اره اعتبار داره دوستام اونجا ادامه تحصیل دادن .بیشتر سوابق تحقیقاتی که در ارشد بدست می اورید مهمه تا مدرک. اصلا مدرک فوق هم نداشته باشی اما سابقه تحقیقاتی خوبی داشته باشی برای دکترا می تونی اقدام کنی.


سلام
ممنونم دوست عزیز که به سوالاتم پاسخ دادی
می تونم بدونم آیا شما خودت هم مجازی تحصیل کردی؟
اگر اینطوره لطفاً بگو آیا اساتید امیرکبیر بین دانشجوهای روزانه و مجازی تفاوت زیادی قائل هستند؟

----------


## majidmt

به نظر من اگه مشکل مالی نداری این ریسک را نکن و امیر کبیر را ادامه بده(ثبت نام کن)خوب حالا توی کنکور اسفند هم شرکت میکنی اگه روزانه قبول شدی که انصراف میدی و میری اونجا ضررت یه پول یه ترم که دادی

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> به نظر من اگه مشکل مالی نداری این ریسک را نکن و امیر کبیر را ادامه بده(ثبت نام کن)خوب حالا توی کنکور اسفند هم شرکت میکنی اگه روزانه قبول شدی که انصراف میدی و میری اونجا ضررت یه پول یه ترم که دادی


مگه میشه همچین کاری کرد؟ :متفکر: 
انگار تو دفترچه نوشته بود کسی که ارشد می خونه نمی تونه شرکت کنه؟!

----------


## قله بلند

به نظر من یه تماس با تحصیلات تکمیلی دانشگاه امیرکبیر ضرر نداره. شماره تحصیلات تکمیلی امیر کبیر 66418008 هست یا تماس با 64540 یا 64541 و وصل کردن به تحصیلات تکمیلی. اگر جوابی که داده می شه رو هم بگذارید تا بقیه مطلع بشن خوب می شه.

----------


## a.toraby

> مگه میشه همچین کاری کرد؟
> انگار تو دفترچه نوشته بود کسی که ارشد می خونه نمی تونه شرکت کنه؟!


اونو خوندم گفته تو همون رشته نمی تونن کنکور یدن. اون هم روزانه ها. مجازی و نیمه حضوری ها رو گفته میشه

----------


## #Elahe#

استادهای مجازی به نظرمن خیلی هم خوب هستند .
مثلا همین دانشگاه صنعتی سهند تبریز که مازی هم داره . تو سه رشته مهندسی پزشکی و شیمی و مواد !
استادهاش هم از استید خواجه نصیر و امیرکبیر و تبریز و . . . هستند . !!
فقط همانطور که دوستان گفتند هزینه ش بالاست و حتی بالاتر از آزاد !!!!!!!

ولی با این وضع اینترنت ایران . . . . . !!

----------


## shahinfarasystem

سلام 
دنبال یه همچین تیپ تاپیکی توی اینرنت می گشتم که شکر خدا اینجا پیدا کردم :لبخند: 

دوتاسوال داشتم:

1) دانشگاه مجازی، شبانه و آزاد توی رشته IT هر ترم حدودا چقدر هزینه شون میشه؟

2) برای رشته IT یا کامپیوتر آیا دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی در نظر گرفته نشده تا الان؟

ممنون  :چشمک:

----------


## SystemAnalyst

هزینه کل دوره.آزاد حدود 7 میلیون.شبانه بسته به دانشگاه بین 5 تا 7 میلیون.مجازی بین 6 تا 10 میلیون.برای ارشد آی تی غیر انتفاعی نداریم اما نرم افزار شیخ بهایی اصفهان داره.

----------


## ali _asad

سلام دوستان
من فارق تحصیل کارشناسی عمرانم .دیدم چندتا از دوستان اینجا مجازی خوندن گفتم اگه بشه راهنماییم کنید.
می خواستم منو راهنمایی بفرمایید که آیا مدرک مجازی با روزانه چقدر فرق میکنه؟ در بازار کار اعتبار کافی را دارد؟ به نظر شما بین مدیریت ساخت آزاد تهران یا مجازی امیر کبیر کدام معتبر تر هست اگه شما بودید کدام رو انتخاب می کردید؟ یا اصلا پیشنهاد میکنید در گرایشی دیگه روزانه بخونم؟ چون بیشتر افراد حتی  نمی دونند مجازی چی هست میترسم  بخوام جایی استخدام بشم ومدرکو قبول نکنند می خوام بدونم اعتبارش با روزانه چقدر فرق می کنه؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

دانشگاه امیرکبیر دانشگاه بسیار معتبری هست مسلم هست که تحصیل در اونجا بهتره حالا به هر شیوه ای می خواد باشه چون از اساتید قابل اونجا استفاده می کنین.مدارک مجازی  طبق نظر وزارت علوم و خود دانشگاه ها با روزانه هیچ فرقی نداره و جایی هم حق تفاوت گذاشتن فرق مدارک را نداره ولی در کل چون تازه داره جا باز می کنه زمان بر هست تا جا بیافته.بنظر من توانایی که کسب می کنین از همه چیز مهمتره حتی در همین ایران مدرک گرا .یعنی باید در رشته ای که درس می خونین کار بلد باشین و هنر اینکه از طریقش موفق باشین رو باید داشته باشین.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

دوستان در دوره های مجازی :

1- ایا پیشوند یا پسوندی از (مجازی) در مدرک قید میشود یا خیر ؟
2- ایا پایان نامه با همون کیفیت دوره روزانه وجود دارد ؟
3- تا چه حد میتونیم به مدرک مون افتخار کنیم ؟
3- در کل بهتر از ازاد یا پیام نور است یا بدتر از این دو  ؟

ممنون

----------


## bita.mf

> دوستان در دوره های مجازی :
> 
> 1- ایا پیشوند یا پسوندی از (مجازی) در مدرک قید میشود یا خیر ؟
> 2- ایا پایان نامه با همون کیفیت دوره روزانه وجود دارد ؟
> 3- تا چه حد میتونیم به مدرک مون افتخار کنیم ؟
> 3- در کل بهتر از ازاد یا پیام نور است یا بدتر از این دو  ؟
> 
> ممنون



1- طبق آخرین نظر وزارت علوم قید مجازی در کنار مدرک وجود خواهد داشت ولی این به هیچ عنوان اعتبار مدرک را کم نمی کند. (مثل شبانه که سابق بر این به همین شکل بود)

2- دوره های مجازی از نظر کیفیت، ارائه واحد و سایر امور آموزشی هیچ تفاوتی ندارد فقط تفاوت در شیوه اجراست.

3- شما کلا هر مدرکی که دریافت کردید افتخار کنید

4- در کل دانشگاه دولتی بهتر از آزاد و پیام نور است حالا چه روزانه، شبانه یا مجازی باشد. اگر هم این دانشگاه از بین دانشگاه های معتبر باشد که خب خیلی خوبه.

.
.
.
.

التماس دعا

----------


## bita.mf

در خصوص شهریه های دوره های مجازی نکاتی را لازم دیدم برای برخی از دوستان که اعتراض به شهریه های بالای این دوره ها دارند را عرض کنم.

البته قبل از هر چیز عرض کنم که به هیچ عنوان قصد توجیه ندارم!!!!!!!!

دانشگاه های مجازی به دو دسته تقسیم می شوند:
1 - دولتی     2 -  غیر دولتی


دانشگاه های غیر دولتی شهریه ای که از دانشجو اخذ می کنند دقیقا بر اساس مصوبه وزارت علوم است و این دانشگاه ها به هیچ عنوان اجازه عدول از این شهریه را ندارند

دانشگاه های دولتی شهریه ای که از دانشجو اخذ می کنند براساس مصوبه هیأت امنای هر دانشگاه می باشد که این ممکن است از شهریه اعلام شده وزارت علوم کمتر باشد و یا بیشتر



ولی علت اخذ این شهریه ها:
عدم پشتیبانی مالی از سوی وزارت علوم . وزارت علوم فقط در خصوص دانشجویان روزانه هست که هزینه پرداخت می کند و دانشجویان شبانه و مجازی بایستی براساس شهریه ای که پرداخت می کنند امکانات آموزشی دریافت می کنند.
هزینه بسیار بالای مربوط راه اندازی امکانات سرور، سایت، نرم افزارهای آموزشی، LMS و ...
هزینه بسیار بالای مربوط به تولید محتوای الکترونیکی که با پول پرداختی به استاد و دستیار و ... برای هر واحد در حدود 6میلیون ریال می شود.
حقوق کارکنان، مدیران واساتید و قراردادهای متفرقه بایستی از محل شهریه ها پرداخت شود.
هزینه مربوط به خط اینترنت، کلاسهای مجازی و نگهداری و پشتیبانی امکانات شبکه ای

و ....

----------


## sonia_1368

با سلام خدمت دوستان ، نه دوستان به نظر شخصی من آموزش مجازی برای رشته هایی مثل کامپیوتر و سایر رشته های مهندسی مناسب نیست ، چند نفر از دانشجویان من بعد از اتمام دوره لیسانس رفتند و تو این دوره ها که مال دانشگاه امیرکبیر بود شرکت کردن (اما فقط با جزوه و صدای استاد یادگیری مطالب امکان پذیر نیست) و متاسفانه اساتیدی که این درس ها رو تدریس میکنند اکثرا وقت لازم برای رسیدگی به دانشجویان رو ندارن در نتیجه اکثرا دانشجو مجبوره با همون جزوه ها و صدا های ضبط شده درس بخونه.
در مورد پروژه های پایانی هم چیزی که من کمک خاصی از طرف اساتید ندیدم که به دانشجوها بشه.
در مورد بازار کار هم که مسلما فرق میکنه و خود شما شاهد هستید که نوع مدرک حتی اگه گفته بشه که یکسان هسا چقدر تاثیر داره من خودم خیلی جاها دیدم که دوستانی که مدرک آزاد ویا غیر انتفاعی داشتند رو به بهانه هایی کنار گذاشتند.
در مورد دانشگاه های خارجی هم اگه دانشگاه خوبی باشه فقط مدرک سراسری و واحد های جامع دانشگاه آزاد رو قبول میکنه ولی اگه از نظر رتبه بندی رتبه پایین داشته باشه هر مدرکی رو قبول میکنه حتی بعضی هاشون مدرک زبان هم نمیخوان ولی در حالت کلی مدرک مجازی امتیازی در بورس های تحصیلی نداره.

در کل من این دوره ها رو مناسب افرادی میدونم که به فکر ارتقای مدرکشون در یک سازمان خاص هستند.

----------


## ali _asad

سلام دوستان منم مدتی است که مقداری تحقیق کردم.
از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک مورد اعتبار هست ولی خب ممکنه بعضی از ارگانها قبول نداشته باشند در حال حاضر هم بعضی از ادارات به عنوان مثال فقط از سراسری روزانه تهران نیرو جذب می کنند. ولی این به این معنی نیست که بقیه بی اعتبارند. ولی کمتر پیدا میشن جاهایی که فقط دنبال مدرک باشن .اگر شما در دانشگاهی معتبر مجازی بخونید مثل شیراز وامیر کبیر یا علم صنعت خب خیلی معتبر تر میشه.ولی هنوز در ایران جا نیافتاده و اسم مجازی رو  نمیشناسن شاید در اینده بهتر بشه

----------


## SystemAnalyst

بر خلاف نظر sonia-1368 مدرک مجازی کاملا مناسب رشته های فناوری اطلاعات و کامپیوتر هست.اگر این رشته ها نخوان مجازی ارائه بشه پس کدوم رشته باید ارائه بشه؟خود رشته IT ماهیتا شعارش اینه که همه چیز در زندگی مجازی بشه که آموزش هم یکیش هست.به نظر من دوره مجازی در لیسانس مناسب نیست در ارشد بسیار مناسب هست.در دانشگاه امیرکبیر هم دانشجویان صوت و اسلاید های اساتید را دارن مگه فکر کردین سبک تدریس در ارشد چطور هست.من در دوره های حضوری که شرکت می کردم حتی در بهترین دانشگاه ها استاد فقط در کلاس اسلاید هاشو می زاره و صحبت می کنه حتی یک لحظه کار دیگه ای از نظر حل کردن و نوشتن انجام نمی ده و بعد ها فهمیدم این سبک تدریس تحصیلات تکمیلی در کل دنیاست.خب پیاده سازی حرکت اسلاید ها به علاوه صدای زنده استاد در کلاس مجازی هیچ فرقی با کلاس حضوری نداره و کاملا کفایت درس رو می کنه.حالا اشاره به امیرکبیر کردین می تونین برین بچه های ارشد مجازیش رو ببینین تا ببینین اکثرا از لحاظ علمی در سطح خوبی قرار دارن و دروس و سختگیری و نظم آکادمیک اونجا اصلا قابل قیاس حتی با گل سرسبد دانشگاه ازاد یعنی علوم تحقیقات هم نیست زیرا من با هر دو سیستم از نزدیک اشنا هستم.اینکه بازار کار مدرک را بپذیره یا نه مسئله ای هست که همه باش روبرو هستن زیرا قانون استخدام در ایران بر اساس یک سری شکست ها هست که هر کسی فکر می کند مگر اشکالی در مدرکش بوده اما واقعیت اینه که اگر از بهترین دانشگاه با بهترین معدل هم باشی همون شانس شکست براتون وجود داره و این رسم یک جور جا افتاده که هر کس بخواد توسط کار فرما استخدام بشه اول باید حسابی کوبید بشه.ولی اصولا معیار ارزیاب مدرک فقط یک جا هست اون هم وزارت علوم.

----------


## SystemAnalyst

به نظر من چیز هایی که تمام دنیا و مردم قبول دارن ممکنه توسط دولت ما مورد قبول واقع نباشه نمی دونم چیزیکه وزارت علوم صراحتا قبولش داره چرا مردم باید در مورد تردید کنن و همین تردید ها دست به دست به عنوان شایعه بچرخه تا یک فرهنگ بشه.؟

----------


## bita.mf

من هم با نظرات SystemAnalyst  و ali_asad کاملا موافقم. من از نزدیک با سیستم های مجازی در ارتباط هستم و  اصلا به نظر من این مسائلی که sonia_1368 مطرح می کنند درست نیست.

البته اینکه تقریبا همه اعتقاد دارند به اینکه دوره های کارشناسی به صورت مجازی مفید نیست ارتباط مستقیم دارد به فرهنگ استفاده از اینگونه سیستمها و فرهنگ دانشجویی. در دوره کارشناسی مجازی دانشجو مستقیما از یک محیط دبیرستانی وارد محیط دانشگاه شده است بدون اینکه آن را بخوبی لمس کرده باشد. لذا استاد و دانشجو و ... دچار مشکلات عدیده ای می شوند ضمن اینکه به علت حجم بسیار بالای دروس و واحدها عملا از نظر اجرایی کاری بسیار مشکل است. و دلیل آخر هم اینکه شیوه برگزاری دوره های مجازی علی الخصوص در ایران به شیوه اجرای دوره های کارشناس ارشد حضوری نزدیک است و این کار را برای دوره کارشناسی دچار مشکل می کند.

در خصوص شیوه ارائه مطالب درسی نیز که sonia_1368  مطرح می کنند عرض می کنم که:
مطالب در دوره های مجازی به دو شیوه «آنلاین» و «آفلاین» ارائه می شود.
1- آفلاین:
ارائه محتوای الکترونیکی (کانتنت) بر روی رسانه های دیجیتال اعم از کامپیوتر، سی دی یا موبایل و ... که شیوه تحت وب از طریق کامپیوتر مرسوم ترین شیوه ممکن است ولی شیوه ارائه از طریق موبایل نزدیک ترین گزینه به شعار آموزش مجازی یعنی «هر زمان- هر مکان» است ولی در هر حال تحت وب است. در این روش محتوای الکترونیکی از طریق یکی از روشهای فوق و بر اساس زمان بندی خاص در اختیار دانشجو قرار می گیرد و دانشجو می تواند در هر لحظه ای اقدام به مشاهده و مطالعه و استفاده از این محتوا بکند . ضمن اینکه برخی از دانشگاه هاعلاوه بر این اقدام به ارائه متن درسی در قالب فایل پی دی اف می کنند.
در هر حال در این روش باتوجه به سیستم های LMS موجود در کشور کامل و دقیق و بسیار فراتر از آنچه که دانشجویان فکر کنند نظارت بر عملکرد ایشان صورت می گیرد.
به عنوان نمونه استاد یا آموزش هر دانشگاه امکان اینکه بررسی کنند دانشجو در چه زمانی و از طریق چه IP در طول چه مدت زمانی کدام از بخش از کدام قسمت چه محتوایی را مشاهده و مطالعه کرده است وجود دارد.
........................

----------


## bita.mf

.............................. 
2- آنلاین
در شیوه آنلاین ارتباط زنده و مستقیم بین استاد و دانشجو برقرار می شود.
در این روش با استفاده از یک نرم افزار مخصوص کلاس مجازی (virtual class) ای ارتباط برقرار می شود. 
فضای این نرم افزارهای تحت وب یک فضای بسیار پیشرفته از از چت روم است و در واقع یک شبیه ساز کلاس های درس واقعی است. باامکاناتی از قبیل:
وایت برد/ ویدئو پروژکتور برای اسلاید/ صفحه تایپ/ اشتراک گذاری فایل/ اشتراک گذاری دسک تاپ/ صفحه حضور و غیاب/ امکان اجازه گرفتن برای ورود و خروج/ امکان اجازه گرفتن برای صحبت کردن/ نظر و سنجی و ........
و در واقع یک ویدئو کنفرانس پیشرفته!!!!!!!

در این روش دانشجو براساس زمانبندی مقرر از طریق وب سایت دانشگاه وارد کلاس مجازی تعیین شده می شود و از فضای آموزشی آن استفاده می کند.
این کلاس ها می توان هم تدریس درس مستقل داشت و هم اینکه رفع اشکال محتوای الکترونیک از قبل ارائه شده ولی در هر صورت به نظر من این روش اگر برتری نسبت به دوره های حضوری نداشته باشد چیزی کمتر ندارد

----------


## daisy_redrose

سلام:
من خودم فارغ التحصیل مجازی علم و صنعت هستم و راضی بودم.. اولا که اوضاع ما از خیلی از حضوری ها بهتر بود چون کلاس ها ضبط می شد و هر چند بار می تونستیم مرور کنیم  مشکل رفت و امد و علافی هم نداشتیم درسته کمی سخت بود اما کلی هم مزایا داشت اما بودن کسانی که راضی نبودن به نظر من بستگی به خود فرد داره که از دانشگاه چی می خواد می خواد درس بخونه یا دنبال چیزهای دیگه هم هست من که با نمرات خوبی هم درسم رو تموم کردم و در کل راضی هم بودم...

----------


## parkour.runner

سلام من  دانشجوی ترم 3 علوم کامپیوتر بابلسر هستم
تو 100 انتخابم بعد اینجا خواجه نصیر مجازی ای تی قبول شدم
ایا ارزش داره اقدام کنم و بیام تهران یا همونجا بمونم؟
خیلی ها می گن مجازی بده و درس خوندن خیلی سخته ولی خیلی ها هم می گن تهران بهتر از بابلسر هم آیندش بهتره هم خونه ی خودتی
چه کنم؟!! :گریه:

----------


## asp_vb

من تو کنکور ارشد امسال مجازی شهید بهشتی نرم افزار قبول شدم از دوستانی که اونجا میخونن میتونن منو راهنمایی کنن
آیا راضی هستند
سخت نیست
کلاس حضوری هم داره
نظرشون در مورد یک سال دیگه خونه نشستن و خوندن واسه ارشد یا همین مجازی رو رفتن چیه

ممنون از جوابتون

----------


## taha2005

سلام میشه بگی با چه رتبه ای مجازی شهید بهشتی آوردی؟

----------


## asp_vb

من با 430 نرم افزار مجازی بهشتی قبول شدم
کسی مجازی بهشتی نمیخووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووونه؟؟؟

----------


## msrc.68

در مورد اعتبار مجازی دانشگاه شیراز کسی خبر داره.

توی سایتش زده مدرکش مثل مدرک دیگر دوره هاش هست این یعنی کلمه مجازی ذکر نمیکنن؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

اعتبار مدرکش خوبه. نه مجازی قید نمی کنن. ولی اسم دانشکده آموزش های الکترونیک میاد .کارفرما های ما هم اصللا نمی دونن دانشکده آموزش های الکترونیک یعنی چی!!

----------


## mohsen_mavaddat

سلام به همه دوستان
در مورد ارشد مجازی شیراز - گرایش طراحی و تولید نرم افزار
از اونجایی که امسال هم از کنکور سراسری گرفته و هم آزمون داخلی میگیره،کسی  اطلاع داره ظرفیت اعلام شده از طریق کنکور سراسری چند نفر بوده ؟ 
با چه رتبه هایی قبول شدن ؟ 
آیا بدون پایان نامه ( دوره های آموزش محور ) کسی تونسته ادامه تحصیل بده و یا عضو هیئت علمی بشه ؟ 
تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم برای هر گرایش حدود 100 نفر ظرفیت دارن ( 10 ، 20  تا بیشتر یا کمتر ) و نیمی از اونا آموزش محور هستند و واحد پایان نامه  ندارن،
بچه های کنکور سراسری آموزش محور هم انتخاب کردن یا نه ؟

----------


## zaringhaba

با سلام و احترام 
در این قسمت همه معمولا دانشجویان جوابهای دادن من هم به عنوان یک کسی که در زمینه آموزش مجازی فعالیت میکند مطالبی را برای شما قرار میدهم .
در بیشتر صحبت ها از هزینه های سنگین مطالب بیان شده که دوستان دلایل را ذکر کردند و اکثرا بجا و مناسب بوده واقعیت این است که در حال حاضر هزینه های سنگینی برای تولید محتوایی آموزشی سیستم آموزشی استاد و.... پرداخت میشود .
اما در خصوص ویژگیهای آموزشی همین بس که اکثر دانشکاه های معتبر دنیا رو به این روش آوردند اما تفاوتهای زیادی با امکانات شبکه ای  انها و ما وجود دارد .
اما در ایران با توجه به وضعیت نامناسب اینترنت و مواردی از این قبیل فعالیتهای بسیار خوبی توسط متخصصین این امر صورت گرفته تا کاربران حتی بتوانند با اینترنت dial up  هم این دوره ها رو طی کنند به صورتی که دانشجویان میتوانند به راحتی محتوایی آموزشی را مشاهده کنند و کلاسهای انلاین را بدون مشکل سپری کنند .
خیلی از دوستان در خصوص مشکلاتی از این قبیل مطالبی بیان نموده اند و با توجه به این که بنده در یکی از دانشگاه ها که از پایه بر این اساس بوده کاملا همه این ها رو درک کردم و سعی در برطرف کردن این ها داشتیم و خوشبختانه همانطور که بیان نمودم کارهای بسیار خوبی شده است و آینده بسیار روشنی را برای آموزش مجازی میبینم .
در آموزش مجازی روز دنیا از هوش مصنوعی استفاده میکنند و و محیط آموزشی و عملی را به صورت مجازی فراهم می آورند .

----------


## Zavvari

سلام،خدا قوت،ممنون بخاطر مطالب خوبتون..
یه سوال داشتم که اگه فوری دوستان جوابمو بدن ممنون میشم چونکه چند روز بعد وقت ثبت نام هست نمی دونم چی کار کنم؟!
من IT دانشگاه صنعتی سهند تبریز مجازی قبول شدم همزمان IT دانشگاه آزاد تبریز هم قبول شدم،هر دوتاش پولیه پس مسئله اصلی اینه که کدوم ثبت نام کنم؟
فقط می ترسم اگه یه دسته زور بالا سرم نباشه یعنی استاد و قوانین کلاس و حضور غیاب و یه ساعت معین واسه حضور در کلاس ،نتونم خوب نتیجه بگیرم،نظر دوستان در این رابطه چیه؟ 
لطفا راهنماییم کنین،با تشکر،
همگی موفق باشین

----------


## siavashbin

اگه خودتو میشناسی و نیاز زور بالا سرت باشه برو آزاد.

اگه شیراز قبول شده بودی مگفتم برو شیراز؟
سهند خیلی مشهور نیست مثل شیراز
مهم رزومته برا ادامه تحصیل در دکتری

----------


## samira_s

با درود به همه دوستان
من مجازی امیرکبیر IT میخونم. بالاخره اگه اهل درس خوندن باشه آدم، هر جا باشه باید سختی های خاص خودش رو بپذیره و تحمل کنه. سطح سواد، سختی در گذروندن واحدها و ... بستگی به میزان تلاش و کوشش خود آدم داره. بخصوص در مقطع ارشد. بیشتر بار بر دانشجو وارد میشه. اما اگر تو یه دانشگاه معتبر باشی که حداقل سرنخ های مطالعاتی بروز به شما داده بشه و اگر هم به مشکلی برخورد کردی ، استاد یا تدریس یار قوی و آگاهی وجود داشته باشه که ازش راهنمایی بگیری، خیلی خوبه. من که در کل راضیم.هر چقدر سخت باشه، درس خوندن جاذبه خودش رو داره و به نظر من هیچ ربطی به کار نداره. من از نظر کار هم موقعیت بدی ندارم، و فکر میکنم همه چیز آخرش به سواد، نحوه پرزنت خودتون و تلاشتون بستگی داره. روی هم رفته مجازی مشکل خاص لاینحلی نداره

----------


## armin.g

سلام،
با تشکر از همه دوستانی که نظراتشون رو تا اینجا خوندم و بنظرم یه دید کلی بهم داد.
بنده امسال مجازی امیرکبیر مهندسی شبکه قبول شدم. اما، نمی دونم چرا واحد گرمسار! احتمالاً رتبم به تهران نرسیده. 
اما سوالات اصلی بنده اینست که: 
*1. در طول ترم چندبار نیازه به بیابون گرمسار برم؟ و اصولاً چرا؟
2. آیا امکانش هست که در طول ترم برم امیرکبیر تهران و فقط امتحاناتم رو برم گرمسار؟
لطفاً تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم بزارید که قلباً و قبلاً ازتون تشکر می کنم.
کلاً از انتخاب رشته گرفته تا حذف و اضافه و ...* 

مشکل اینجاست که من کارشناسیم رو روزانه شهید بهشتی خوندم و حتماً میدونید کسایی که مثل بنده کارشناسیشون رو به این صورت بشدت نرمال و پاستوریزه خوندن، اصولاً از سایر روشهای آموزشی کوچکترین اطلاعی ندارن، نه می دونم پیام نور چیه، نه غیرانتفاعی نه شبانه و ...، فقط میدونم که امیرکبیر خوبه و مجازی بودنش تاثیری در کیفیت مدرک نداره و این به خود شخص بستگی داره که در طول تحصیل چه کنه و چطور از وقت و reference های استادیش استفاده کنه و تجربه کسب کنه.

----------


## mr_yaghoobi

سلام 
میخواستم بدونم برای راه اندازی این آموزش های مجازی به چه چیز هایی نیاز داریم؟
فرض کنیم یک موسسه چه کارهایی باید بکند که بتواند یک بخش به نام آموزش مجازی تاسیس کند؟
منظروم از نظر نرم افزاری یا سخت افزی هست؟ به چه نرم افزار ها و سخت افزار هایی نیاز داریم؟
ممنون میشم بنده را راهنمایی بکنند اساتید... یا به ایمیل من بفرستند 
mr_yaghoobi@yahoo.com

----------


## ashanet

ما سامانه آموزش مجازی رو طراحی و برنامه نویسی کردیم که بر اساس استاندارد های آموزشی مثل اسکورم کار می کنه
و داخل اون تمام روند آموزشی رو شبیه سازی کردیم .از ویژگی های بارز این سامانه سهولت در استفاده ، ارتباط ساده و موثر استاد و فراگیر ،ارائه دو نوع آموزش متنی و تصویری ،امتحانات ،مقالات  مشاهده و روند پیشرفت و .... می باشد .
سامانه دارای 4 سطح کاربری می باشد. و بگونه ای طراحی شده است که تمامی کاربران را پوشش دهد و همه افراد از مجموعه های دانشگاهی تا  آموزشگاه انفرادی قادر به ارائه محتوای آموزشی می باشند.
تیم ما سامانه آموزش مجازی صبا را پشتیبانی و در صورت نیاز آموزشگاه به بخش خاص که در سامانه موجود نباشد به سرعت برنامه نویسی می کنند.
http://ashanet.ir
آماده عقد قرارداد با ادارات ، شرکت ها ، و مراکز آموزشی 
*نکته : تمامی آموزشگاه های فنی حرفه ای شامل 50 % تخفیف می باشند.

----------

